# Possessive and agressive - how to stop this



## PTAZ (Sep 17, 2019)

Our Nike (female) is almost 3 years and while she is a great and loving dog, there are some things about her behavior we are looking to remedy. This is our first ever dog.

1) If she gets something she shouldn't have; e.g. toilet paper, food, etc and we try to take it away from her, she will snarl, show her teeth, and lunge at us to keep us away from whatever. We learn to just let her have it. These situations don't happen often, but would love her to allow us to get it. 

2) We crate her at night still to sleep, but we now just leave her out during the day when we leave the house. At night, she will cuddle and fall asleep with us (usually my wife) when watching TV. She knows when we are ready to go to bed and will begin to bark at us and get aggressive. This is pretty consistent every night. She will calm down after we give her a treat. Not sure if anxiety related.

3) Lastly, and this is weird. She will get really aggressive and bite my wife when we are eating dinner only. Most of time we need to put her in crate to calm her down or wen need to give her attention by throwing a ball with her.

Any suggestions are appreciated!


Thanks!


----------

